

Why Germans Work Fewer Hours but Produce More: A Study in Culture - sonabinu
http://knote.com/2014/11/10/why-germans-work-fewer-hours-but-produce-more-a-study-in-culture/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Why+Germans+Work+Fewer+Hours#!/sto...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Why+Germans+Work+Fewer+Hours#!/story/forever/0/Why%20Germans%20Work%20Fewer%20Hours)

